# Post Post-spawn plasitcs



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 26, 2010)

So the post-spawn senko bite is starting to die off in my neck of the woods.. my co-angler has been hooking into them with mini brush hawgs, and I've gotten a few bites on chigger craws. I ordered some swim senkos to see if the added action will keep me alive when flipping docks

What's your favorite post post-spawn plastic :lol: ? Or if you dont have one, whats your favorite plastic to throw in the summer? And how to you fish it?


Ex:
I've had okay luck with 7 inch power worms, but always just twitching them, never swimming.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been fishing a finesse worm on a split shot rig with light line. I prefer a Green Pumpkin color with red or purple flake.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 27, 2010)

The biggest senkos i can find....aka jd baits 8" fatboys, I have also done well with big creature baits like a bacon rind. Once the post spawn funk stops I go real big and dont look back till the water freezes


----------



## fish devil (Jun 27, 2010)

:twisted: Zoom Brush Hog(mainly for pitching) and 10" PowerBait worms are my go to plastics for big summer fish. 5" Senkos would be next on the list.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Baby brush hogs, Reaction Innovation Sweet Beavers in 4.20'', 6'' berkley shakeyheads, & PTL Craw D'voeures in 3.5''. Occasionally I'll chuck the 10'' powerworm.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 29, 2010)

SEnkos work for me all summer long.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 29, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> SEnkos work for me all summer long.



How do you fish them?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 29, 2010)

yum green pumpkin and whatever they call the purple (brain fart) t-rigged weightless have been working pretty good, also with a spot remover

those and the smoke color tubes off rocks


----------



## Rick James (Jun 29, 2010)

I doubt the problem is the type of bait you are throwing. If you focus on fishing in areas where larger bass like to be when they settle into summer patterns, you can and will catch fish on a Senko.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > SEnkos work for me all summer long.
> ...



Texas rigged and weightless. Cast and let it sink slowly - bass will hit it while it is sinking. Works great around stumps, logs, edges fo weed lines, overhanging branches and docks.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rick James said:


> I doubt the problem is the type of bait you are throwing. If you focus on fishing in areas where larger bass like to be when they settle into summer patterns, you can and will catch fish on a Senko.



I agree, you _can_ catch them on senkos, but I've always had better luck on something with a little more action once the water temps hit the 80s. I'd rather go for a quantity of bites than quality when I'm fishing tournaments that are only 3 and 4 hours long. 5 fish always fair better than 2 big ones, at least in MI.


----------

